# Hard time removing stains from engine cover



## hansen123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello.

I am about to freshen up my engine bay on my Seat Leon 2.0 TSI, and thought i would give the engine bay cover some Gtechniq C4 while at it.

I have completly removed and dissasembled the engine and have gotten one part cleaned down perfectly (at least you can´t see anything on it) but there is a grey/white´ish part i can´t get clean. Its like there is a whole loads of small brown/black freckles on it.

I have tried tar/glue remover, APC (10:1) dish wash pure, scrubbing like a mad man, but i just can´t **** it 

Do you guru´s have any ideas?

http://postimg.org/image/bze06oyfr/
http://postimg.org/image/3v5w1yc0n/
http://postimg.org/image/5mjkccf7j/
http://postimg.org/image/c9kgu4hz3/

Pictures taken with iphone, not in the mood at all to waste more time on that thing atm, so hope it will do


----------



## MickHen (Dec 14, 2013)

You could try a stronger APC mix, for engine jobs 1:4 or 1:1 is better suited.

It almost looks like iron fallout, though I don't know how a fallout remover would react to untreated plastics so I wouldn't go grab your Iron-X straight away.


----------



## hansen123 (Aug 11, 2013)

MickHen said:


> You could try a stronger APC mix, for engine jobs 1:4 or 1:1 is better suited.
> 
> It almost looks like iron fallout, though I don't know how a fallout remover would react to untreated plastics so I wouldn't go grab your Iron-X straight away.


It was also my first thought, but its more black in colour, instead of the usual brown/red colour of the rust. And fallout inside of the hood? If you ask me, it looks like someone has turned on the vehicle without the oil cap on.

And doing a pure APC wash this moment, put it on, aggiated it with a stiff brush real good and gonna leave it a couple of minutes and get back on it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/r222-total-auto-wash.html

I use this for engine bay cleaning and this should do the trick for you. :thumb:Great for removing oil stains as well as grease and grime that all engines bays collect.


----------

